# Which tires: FEDERAL SS595 or NEXEN N3000???



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

I just picked up some new wheels for my ride (17x7.5) and need to get new tires. The car will be a weekend runner this spring/summer and won't see more than 4k miles a year. Which one of these would provide best dry traction and still last. The treadwear rating for the NEXEN is excellent at 340 but just curious as to quality of both. Anyone run these or have any more info. The stickier the better. I'm running a strong N/A VR6.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Which tires: FEDERAL SS595 or NEXEN N3000??? (vdubxcrew)*

They're both crap, to be honest. If you want something cheap, but still decent... Look at the General Exclaim UHP, Fuzion ZRi, or Kumho SPT.


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Which tires: FEDERAL SS595 or NEXEN N3000??? (RedRabidRabbit)*

How are you quantifying the Nexen N3000 as crap?
Specs are 340 AA A.
I've put 5K miles on them this past summer after killing my Pilot Sports in 3K miles. They're working for me so far in terms of performance AND price.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Which tires: FEDERAL SS595 or NEXEN N3000??? (Nurendra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nurendra* »_How are you quantifying the Nexen N3000 as crap?
Specs are 340 AA A.
I've put 5K miles on them this past summer after killing my Pilot Sports in 3K miles. They're working for me so far in terms of performance AND price.

So treadlife is your only concern? The UTQG ratings are a joke. Each manufacturer uses a different rating for the treadwear, a Bridgestone 200 can last longer than a Yoko 400. The traction rating is for wet braking ONLY and several independant tests prove they are wrong half the time, and virtually every single tire made with a speed rating of H or higher has a temperature rating of A. 
There is a reason why the Pilot Sport comes on BMW, G35's, Vipers, Ferrari's, Porsches, Audi's, etc etc and Nexen doesn't. It's not all marketing hype, that's for sure.


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Which tires: FEDERAL SS595 or NEXEN N3000??? (RedRabidRabbit)*

Tread life isn't my concern at all if a street tire lasts more than 2 months. I do understand that ratings vary. But my last set of Toyo T1-S and Yokohama AVS Sport lasted for 3 summers before going away.
However, I was able to get these tires for less than $70 each. The Pilots were around $200. 
If these tires last more than 2 summers more than the Michelins (and they seem to be able to) and gives me close to the same level of performance, I'll be happy.
I'm not brand oriented, I did my research and tried them out on my friend's Maxima first. It's a popular tire in the UK and in the Maxima community.
For me it works, for you it may not. 
But lose the herd mentality, don't be afraid to experiment. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Which tires: FEDERAL SS595 or NEXEN N3000??? (Nurendra)*

Thanks for the input on the NEXEN's. Anyone have any thoughts on the FEDERALS?


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Which tires: FEDERAL SS595 or NEXEN N3000??? (vdubxcrew)*

Rather the federals cause they are a combined compant w/ continental...Theyre like the honda of acura u know the lower models.


----------



## CraigsVR6 (Nov 30, 2003)

I had the Federals on an old set of wheels and they were great. I plan on picking up a set of Nexen 3000's for my Brocks.


----------

